# Digging tools



## Oldtimer (Jul 15, 2007)

Whatchya using for digging weaponry? I tend to break my little diggerers...I buy 2 a year usually. They run 14 bucks for the toughest ones, about 2' long and three 4" tines.
 Just bought a 4' big diggerer, it's a cheapie @ $8.99... All I want it for is dredging wet holes and removing mass quantity digging refuse..
 Other than that all I have is a pair of saw chaps (kneeling on broken glass and muck sucks!) and gloves..an a small hand saw and limb loppers....lol...I like to go prepared..

 Any advice for finding a REAL tough diggerer? Who makes the best ones?


----------



## CanadianBoy (Jul 18, 2007)

I tend to go though alot of hand tools,and in my business I weld with heavy wire,so if one wears out,why,I just up and weld another.
 i make them in different sizes.and whatever shape I happen to need.Course I have a long & a short handled shovel and a long rake.And now and again a long weeding hoe.
 And when you tunnel you do alot of sitting while you dig,best thing is a plastic tarp,folded up.


----------



## CanadianBoy (Jul 18, 2007)

Also the tarp comes in handy when it rains,that way you can keep digging and not get wet.


----------



## Brains (Jul 19, 2007)

uhhh, well i do have some insulator digging equipment.[&:] It's much different digging for insulators, digging or scratching large areas and not very deep, maybe 6 inches at most i could imagine so i use a 4-pronged cultiator rake, a pitchfork sometimes but not often, metal detector, screw driver for probing, and a small cruddy shovel.


----------



## logueb (Jul 19, 2007)

I completely destroyed the 4 prong cultivator (potato rake) I had used for years at the bridge dig.  Started out with 4 prongs and wound up with one. I'll buy another because it just seems to be the best tool when working around roots and rocks. I also use a short garden tool that has a hoe on one side and a three prongs on the other side when doing the slower scratching in the trash area with bottles.   The head is welded to a steel tube so there's no breaking or pulling off when pulling at rocks, bricks, and heavy steel at dumps. A long and short shovel. The short shovel has the hand grip at the end of the handle, seems to help out the back when moving those tons of dirt. The long handle shovel works best in flipping dirt out of a deep hole. A long pair of lobing shears.  The longer the handle the better the torque in cutting roots. Also a small pair of pruners that I carry in my pocket for the smaller roots.  And a  5 gallon bucket works well to carry the small tools, water gloves, etc. and to bring out the bottles if I'm lucky.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 19, 2007)

Glad to hear from you guys! Wondered if I wasn't boring people to death with my topics..


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 19, 2007)

A probe is a must,whether looking for dumps or privies.I also like a small saw for cutting roots.A spud bar and sledge hammer for pesky driveways,a pick axe is always along also.Doug


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 19, 2007)

I need a probe for sure. I feel like I am walking right over the best stuff along the bases of stone walls and so on...need to be able to "search" without acually digging 400' of wall...


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Jul 20, 2007)

we use folding military shovels, dust masks for those dry days, kneepads are a must and small 4 prong garden rakes -gloves ,sometimes a good hat to keep the dirt out of my ears.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 20, 2007)

* Probe a must, shovels, snake tongue, ( ten 55 gallon plastic drums, a  must) fold up saw, pruners pry bar, sledge hammer, brick hammer, 5 gallon buckets, rope (camera a must),cuz you never know what the neighbors are doing, [8D]a nice plastic chair, tarps for shade when needed, grass seed, staw,and a privy caddy to carry all this stuff!  []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 20, 2007)

You sound like your digging a fox hole ready for battle.


----------

